# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من ثمار الاستغفار

## نهر الخير

*من ثمار* *الاستغفار**هل تريد راحة البال. وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً حَسَناً} [هود: 3].* 
*هل تريد قوة الجسم وصحة البدن والسلامة من العاهات والآفات والأمراض والأوصاب ؟ عليك بالاستغفار:{اسْت  َغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ} [هود: 52].*
*هل تريد دفع الكوارث والسلامة من الحوادث والأمن من الفتن والمحن ؟ عليك بالاستغفار: {وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  } [لأنفال:33].* 
*هل تريد الغيث المدرار والذرية الطيبة والولد الصالح والمال الحلال والرزق الواسع ؟ عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً} [نوح :10ـ12].* 
*هل تريد تكفير السيئات وزيادة الحسنات ورفع الدرجات ؟ عليك بالاستغفار: {وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} [البقرة: 58].*
*الاستغفار هو دواؤك الناجح وعلاجك الناجح من الذنوب والخطايا، لذلك أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاستغفار دائماً وأبداً بقوله: (يا أيها الناس استغفروا الله وتوبوا إليه فإني استغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم مائة مرة).*
*والله يرضى عن المستغفر الصادق لأنه يعترف بذنبه ويستقبل ربه فكأنه يقول: يارب أخطأت وأسأت وأذنبت وقصرت في حقك، وتعديت حقوقك، وظلمت نفسي وغلبني شيطاني، وقهرني هواي وغرتني نفسي الأمارة بالسوء، واعتمدت على سعة حلمك وكريم عفوك، وعظيم جودك وكبير رحمتك.*
*فالآن جئت تائباً نادماً مستغفراً، فاصفح عني، واعف عني، وسامحني، وأقل عثرتي، وأقل زلتي، وامح خطيئتي، فليس لي رب غيرك، ولا إله سواك.*

*يارب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة *** فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم
إن كان لا يرجوك إلا محسن  **** فبمن يلوذ ويستجير المجرم
مالي إليك وسيلة إلا الرضا  ****  وجميل عفوك ثم أني مسلم*

*في الحديث الصحيح : ( من لــزم الاستغفار جـعـل الله  لـه من كل هم فـرجا، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ).*
*ومن اللطائف كان بعض المعاصرين عقيماً لا يولد له وقـد عجـز الأطباء عن علاجه وبارت الأدوية فيه فسأل أحد العلماء فقال : عليكم بكثرة الاستغفار صباح مساء فإن الله قال عن المستغفرين {وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ}[نوح :12]. فأكثر هذا الرجـل من الاستغفار وداوم عليه فرزقه الله الذرية الصالحة.*
*فيا من مزقه القلق، وأضناه الهم ، وعذبه الحزن ، عليك بالاستغفار فإنه يقشع سحـب الهموم ويزيل غيوم الغموم ، وهو البلسم الشافي ، والدواء الكافي.*

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيك .

----------


## نهر الخير

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك الله مثله وبارك فيك أخي محب الشيخ العلوان

----------


## نهر الخير

> بورك فيك .



وفيك بارك الله أخانا الكريم أبا مالك المديني

----------

